# DCIM file



## sch (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a Sony Cyber shot camera and when I connect to my imac and when I click the untitled icon I get a DCIM file listing the just taken photos plus a sub-file showing some previous photos. However, the previous photos are from a year ago and not even recent ones. I know I deleted these photos from my camera so why are these particular photos showing up in the DCIM sub-file? Anyway to prevent this? I know I can delete these photos in the sub-file without effecting them in iphoto but I still would like to know what gives.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IMac_Man (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi sch,

I'm new to the forum but not to the world of Sony digital cameras. I've owned several in last 16 years. You probably already know this but did you set the camera to Mass Storage or USB mode? It's been a while since I transferred pics to my iMac (I transfer to iPad then to google photos). If I need to work on a specific photo I just download from google photos. 

What model of Sony camera do you have? 

BTW here is a link to a Sony support document about using Sony cameras with a Mac which you may already have seen.

https://esupport.sony.com/US/p/support-info.pl?info_id=1192

One last thought - is it possible that certain folders have become hidden.

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## IMac_Man (Feb 12, 2017)

Just thought of something else. DPreview has several threads devoted to this topic.

Here's one: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3512496

Do a search on their website as there are many other threads.

Joe


----------



## sch (Dec 8, 2009)

IMac_Man said:


> Hi sch,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but not to the world of Sony digital cameras. I've owned several in last 16 years. You probably already know this but did you set the camera to Mass Storage or USB mode? It's been a while since I transferred pics to my iMac (I transfer to iPad then to google photos). If I need to work on a specific photo I just download from google photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.

The camera is a Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W210 and my wife is the one who uses it. It is set for Auto(default) and not for Mass Storage and it does not have a choice with regards to solely USB. Not sure what the difference between mass storage and usb is. I suspect that you are right and that the folder/file containing the extra photos is hidden. I did a bit of searching on this but could not find an answer. That folder does not show up when viewing photos on the camera only when connected to the imac. Anyway, after my wife deals with the photos I'll format it.

Thanks,
Sonny


----------



## IMac_Man (Feb 12, 2017)

One more option of last resort - why not get a cheap card reader and just take the card from the camera, plug it in and hopefully all image files will be seen by the Mac. 

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

I have an elderly HP camera which delivers HPIM files. Never had any beef with it on Mac OSX.
The HP camera battery compartment is corroded now, but the images import fine from a Freecom USB SD card reader on Mavericks 10.9.5 in Preview.

Images from my Canon EOS 350 import in Preview straight from the camera over USB.

Have you even tried using Photo Loader or Preview? 

Well, hope this will be of any help to you...


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

sch said:


> I have a Sony Cyber shot camera and when I connect to my imac and when I click the untitled icon I get a DCIM file listing the just taken photos plus a sub-file showing some previous photos. However, the previous photos are from a year ago and not even recent ones. I know I deleted these photos from my camera so why are these particular photos showing up in the DCIM sub-file? Anyway to prevent this? I know I can delete these photos in the sub-file without effecting them in iphoto but I still would like to know what gives.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What's the name of the subfolder? It might give a hint where it came from.

You may want to grab all of the photos that are on the card, store them in iPhoto if they aren't already, then format the card in camera. That will return it to a known good state, and hopefully the sub folder won't re-appear.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

There are a number of reasons I recommend against using your computer to write to (erase) the camera card. Either lock the card when accessing via the camera or use a card reader, again with the card locked.

If dealing with a very small card use the camera to erase images, and as already suggested an occasional reformat is a very good idea. Cards are relatively small, and easily fragmented. My camera cards will hold a years worth of images and are reformatted at the end of every year. In the meantime the camera acts as a third backup for current images.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Yes, ALWAYS delete photos with the camera controls, never via your connected computer or device. This doesn't change if you're not using a SONY camera; it applies to every make and model.


----------

